# Noctilucent clouds: maravilhoso!!!!!!!



## J.S. (5 Jul 2014 às 08:20)

Que noite (noite...não temos verdadeiro noite aqui na Holanda ate agosto) espectacular! Oke, as Aurora Borealis que eu vi em 2000 e 2003 foram ainda mais espectacular mas estas nuvens ficaram fantastico ontem...Eu esteve la de 23.00 h ate 6.00 h e foi uma festa para mim....Todo isto com minha Panasonic GH4 come 12-35 f2.8 e 35-100 f2.0 lentas. Que camera com estas photos e com 4K video...






















Ciao,

Jorge


----------

